# A rose by any other name



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The new faces of the Emergency Law | Egypt Independent


Experts say that while they claim to protect the revolution’s gains, these laws mainly aim at empowering police to crack down on continued protests by workers and political forces.


----------

